# سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 13 ) ‏



## MIKEL MIK (7 سبتمبر 2010)

*




 سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 12 ) ‏

 سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 11 ) ‏

سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 10 ) ‏

سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 9 ) ‏

سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 8 ) 

سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 7 ) ‏

 سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 6 ) ‏

 سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 5 ) ‏

سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 4 ) ‏

سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 3 )

سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 2 )

سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 1 )​*


----------



## tasoni queena (7 سبتمبر 2010)

هما 3 حاجاات 

احساس الظلم واحساس الندم

وموت حد غالى عليا

شكرا مايكل للسؤال الرائع

فى انتظار المزيد​


----------



## Rosetta (7 سبتمبر 2010)

*لما احس اني انخدعت او انظلمت 

شكراااا يا مايكل  ​*


----------



## بنت المسيح (7 سبتمبر 2010)

الخيانة
ربنا يبارككم


----------



## lo siento_mucho (8 سبتمبر 2010)

*في كتير
بس دمعة ام لما بتنزل على خدها
بجد بتموتني وببقى في منتهى الحزن
 وببقى عايزه اقدم روحي فدا الدمعه دي
مش امي بس لاء اي دمعة ام 
 وخصوصا دمعة ام فلسطينيه
لو شوفتها بنهار
ميرسي ليك مايك ع السؤال الجميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## mero_engel (8 سبتمبر 2010)

الظلم والخيانه 

متلقبش علينا المواجع يا مايكل​


----------



## minatosaaziz (8 سبتمبر 2010)

موت من أحب .لأن الموت هو أقوى فاصل وللأسف لا تعامل معه فهو خط احمر .


----------



## روزي86 (8 سبتمبر 2010)

اصعب شئ فراق شخص عزيز علي قلبي ويرحل عن العالم كله

وكمان خيانة الاصدقاء شئ مؤسف جدا

تسلم ايدك يا ميكي


----------



## MIKEL MIK (8 سبتمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> هما 3 حاجاات
> 
> احساس الظلم واحساس الندم
> 
> ...



*شكرا كووينا ع مرورك الدائم

وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (8 سبتمبر 2010)

red rose88 قال:


> *لما احس اني انخدعت او انظلمت
> 
> شكراااا يا مايكل  ​*




*ربنا يبعدهم عنك
شكرا روز ع مرورك
نورتيني​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (8 سبتمبر 2010)

بنت المسيح قال:


> الخيانة
> ربنا يبارككم




*ربنا يبعد عنك اي خيانه
شكرا ع مرورك
وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (8 سبتمبر 2010)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *في كتير
> بس دمعة ام لما بتنزل على خدها
> بجد بتموتني وببقى في منتهى الحزن
> وببقى عايزه اقدم روحي فدا الدمعه دي
> ...




*عندك حق كتير صعبه
شكرا ع مرورك
وربنا يباركك*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (8 سبتمبر 2010)

mero_engel قال:


> الظلم والخيانه
> 
> متلقبش علينا المواجع يا مايكل​




*ربنا يحميكي من اي ظلم وخيانه

ميرسي ميروو ع مرورك​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (8 سبتمبر 2010)

minatosaaziz قال:


> موت من أحب .لأن الموت هو أقوى فاصل وللأسف لا تعامل معه فهو خط احمر .




*ربنا يحميك يا حبي
شكرا ع مرورك
وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (8 سبتمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> اصعب شئ فراق شخص عزيز علي قلبي ويرحل عن العالم كله
> 
> وكمان خيانة الاصدقاء شئ مؤسف جدا
> 
> تسلم ايدك يا ميكي




*شكرا روزي ع مرورك

وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (8 سبتمبر 2010)

*وفين ردك انت يا مايكل
جاوب ع السؤال انت كمان
*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (8 سبتمبر 2010)

*حاجات كتيره جداا
زي الظلم والخيانه 
وغيرهم كتير
قلت انا رايي اهوه​*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (8 سبتمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *حاجات كتيره جداا
> زي الظلم والخيانه
> وغيرهم كتير
> قلت انا رايي اهوه​*


*
كده تمام
ربنا يفرح قلبك ويباركك اخي*


----------



## مسيحية مصرية (8 سبتمبر 2010)

الظلم و فراق حد غالى عليا و الخداع و الإهانة
شكرا لك مايكل ع مجهودك


----------



## MIKEL MIK (8 سبتمبر 2010)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *
> كده تمام
> ربنا يفرح قلبك ويباركك اخي*




*ربنا يخليكي اختي العزيزه

ميرسي ليكي*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (8 سبتمبر 2010)

مسيحية مصرية قال:


> الظلم و فراق حد غالى عليا و الخداع و الإهانة
> شكرا لك مايكل ع مجهودك




*ربنا يبعدهم عنك
ويفرح قلبك دايما
شكرا ع مرورك مسيحيه​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (8 سبتمبر 2010)

*الوداااااااع :a82:*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (9 سبتمبر 2010)

قول اية مش يخليك حزين قوى ​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (9 سبتمبر 2010)

*ربنا يقرب البعيد يا مرمر

مرسي ع مرورك​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (9 سبتمبر 2010)

*شكرا سندريلا ع مرورك

وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## zama (12 سبتمبر 2010)

أنا ممكن أكون بحزن لكن مش أووووووووووى ، لأنى مش بسيب مشاعرى تقودنى (( بتحكم كويس )) ..

أشكرك ..


----------



## النهيسى (12 سبتمبر 2010)

*الظلم هو الشيئ المجزن جداا​*


----------



## +Sameh+ (12 سبتمبر 2010)

*االلى يخونى ويكذب عليا

شكرا مايكل
*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (12 سبتمبر 2010)

*شكرا ع مروركم كلكم
زاما واستاذي ومينا
نورتوني​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 سبتمبر 2010)

*حاجات كتيرة اووووي*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (15 سبتمبر 2010)

*شكرا روكا ع مرورك

وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## magedrn (19 نوفمبر 2010)

الخياااااااااانة/ وفقد شخص عزيز على قلبك /والظلم من اقرب الناس ليك
بعد صحابك عنك
هما دول تقربيا هما اتر حاجات عند كل الناس
ميرسى كوكو على الصورة


----------



## MIKEL MIK (19 نوفمبر 2010)

*ميرسي ماجد ع مرورك ورايك

وربنا يباركك​*


----------

